#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  I looked too deeply into a mirror.

## Masterhope

I need some advice, or some help of some sort. It doesn't really matter what but idk what to do, where to start, where to go. I gazed too deeply into a mirror with my left eye, I described it to a friend

"When I looked in the mirrior I could see a clear reflection of myself in either of my eyes. I looked too long with my left eye into a mirror and a sudden fear gripped me. When I snapped to I looked back and the reflection in my right eye was clear and in light, when I looked at my left the reflection of myself was in darkness, shadowed almost."

Ever since then I've not felt like myself and I'm very scared. My cat was even afraid for me, she desperately tried to get me to stop. I believe I've lost a little bit of my soul in that mirror. Idk what to do, please someone help.

----------


## Masterhope

But I heard mirrors have a reputation for soul absorbing/soul-catching. People look at me different, I feel different. I don't have the same words anymore.

----------


## Masterhope

I did.

I can soul-gaze.

----------


## Masterhope

I believe I soul gazed into the mirror..

----------


## ferdinnnann

If it would make you feel better you could break the mirror. But then you get some bad luck. This sounds a lot more like a psychological thing than anything else. Animals can tell when someones afraid, and people will often react differently to someone depending on how they see themselves. If you believe that this mirror has taken your soul then just convince yourself doing something will undo what you did. You could break the mirror or you could just sit in front of it with your eyes closed, breathe out, then breathe in as you open your eyes long and slow and feel a part of yourself returning. It's all about what works for you buddy.

Ferdinnnann

----------


## Light

> If it would make you feel better you could break the mirror. But then you get some bad luck. This sounds a lot more like a psychological thing than anything else. Animals can tell when someones afraid, and people will often react differently to someone depending on how they see themselves. If you believe that this mirror has taken your soul then just convince yourself doing something will undo what you did. You could break the mirror or you could just sit in front of it with your eyes closed, breathe out, then breathe in as you open your eyes long and slow and feel a part of yourself returning. It's all about what works for you buddy.
> 
> Ferdinnnann


I tend to agree with this.

----------


## EtuMalku

I suggest you study Crystallomancy and sensory deprivation in order to get a better handle on just what is going on with mirror scrying

----------


## Seyk

I would agree with Isa, maybe tho you weren't yet seeing a past life, but beginning to trigger this happening. I would also say you can use the mirror to gaze into your own soul, something like self-hypnosis so to say.

The mirror on its own cannot take your soul,or your energy, or your anything away, unless you make it behave like that aka give or place your soul or whatever inside it.

If the mirror is making you feel uncomfortable, I suggest cleansing it from the energy that got stored in it, and also sorting within your own self what happened and kinda cleansing and restoring yourself. What I would also suggest is dedicating the mirror to a single purpose, lets say Past life viewing or something else, rather then just free-using it.

----------


## Dajai

> I need some advice, or some help of some sort. It doesn't really matter what but idk what to do, where to start, where to go. I gazed too deeply into a mirror with my left eye, I described it to a friend
> 
> "When I looked in the mirrior I could see a clear reflection of myself in either of my eyes. I looked too long with my left eye into a mirror and a sudden fear gripped me. When I snapped to I looked back and the reflection in my right eye was clear and in light, when I looked at my left the reflection of myself was in darkness, shadowed almost."
> 
> Ever since then I've not felt like myself and I'm very scared. My cat was even afraid for me, she desperately tried to get me to stop. I believe I've lost a little bit of my soul in that mirror. Idk what to do, please someone help.


I seriously doubt that your soul has been harmed in any way though you do feel deeply unsettled.

A common witch trick that a number of mediums use is to have a group of people look at their face in a dimly lit room - almost twilight type light - it is then observed how the face of the medium or witch distorts and changes. Clearly nothing is actually happening physically but this does not change the effect that the phenomena has on the viewers. Some believe that they see familiar faces, though this is best attributed to their own psyche.

The wonderful and interesting factor here is that you observed something similar of your own face. The change in your eyes could have been caused by a trance like focus, the lighting in the room or a combination of these things. As a result you have pieced together an understanding based on your current knowledge.

My underlying message is not to worry about this. No harm has been done.

And if you have glimpsed a past life, think yourself blessed to have acquired such knowledge with seemingly great ease. I would not, however, attach occult significance to events, thoughts or feelings as the only explanation. There is more than one explanation for all things - another way of saying that every event has an occult counterpart.

What you choose to believe is as good as reality on a personal level.

----------


## Masterhope

funnily enough, I ended up lucid dreaming that very night, getting it back. Though breaking the mirror-very bad idea. That's why it's said to be bad luck when you break a mirror, because you break whatever souls that might be inside too, and they are forever lost.

----------


## Dajai

Exactly. Don't fear superstition. I greatly suspect that such beliefs stem from magickal wars, challenges and other messages that no longer apply unless you wish them to. Their origins were most likely for personal reasons and have rather miraculously infected our psyche's today like any good meme.

Rather impressive work when you think about it. Equally causes one to ponder why we lend time to such restrictive beliefs.

----------


## devakxes

I think it was a recognition of you realizing the dark side of yourself. It is more psychological than anything. But also realize there is the light side of yourself. The dark may be seductive but the light is always stronger.

----------


## MISANTHROPYpure

all i can say is wow....

----------


## Ahrazura

Masterhope,
If it is still bothering you I will offer a little advise. 
Why don't you cover the mirror when it is not needed. I use a mirror for scrying but I cover mine in a black velvet bag when not in use, and yes it is for psychic safety that I do so. 

Try a google on Hathors Mirror if you are also looking up mirrors in magick for your own ends. I am sorry if you know about scrying mirrors but if you do then pass go and do not collect ÃÂ£100 lol.

Good luck & best wishes,
Ahrazura

----------

